# Kostet der Adobe Support was? Bzw. in welchem Land ist die Telefonnummer gelistet.



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
weiß jemand ob die Adobe Hotline nun in Frankfurt oder irgendwo in Nordirland sitzt?
Die Numer fängt ja mit einer 069500 71855 an und ich finde im Netz nichts darüber ob die nun heir in Deutschland sitzen oder eben woanderst ihr Callcenter haben.
Vielleicht hat ja schonmal jemand bei dennen angerufen und weiß ob da irgendwelche Kosten auf mich zukommen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## akrite (17. Oktober 2010)

...wenn man dort anruft, wenn sie nicht da sind, bekommt man einen Automaten zu hören der von 8am und 5pm spricht, es ist also davon auszugehen, dass Du irgendwo im englischsprachen Ausland aufschlägst, was ja nicht weiter schlimm ist, denn es ist eine innerdeutsche Nr. somit hast Du nur Kosten für das innerdeutsche Gespräch. Von Nordirland würde ich nicht unbedingt ausgehen, Dublin oder Cork waren/sind sehr angesagt für deutschsprachige Kunden im Computerbereich.


----------

